# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Кофе

## Irina

*Растворимый кофе не заменит натуральный?*

Самый популярный напиток в мире - кофе. Ежегодно на планете выпивают более четырехсот миллиардов чашек. А самый популярный кофе в России - растворимый, именно его пьют около 90% жителей нашей страны. И пьют даже при наличии в офисе и дома турки, френч-пресса, кофе-машины и еще кучи приспособлений. Быстро, удобно и даже пахнет почти, как натуральный. 

Если вы входите в 90% россиян, которые всем видам кофе предпочитают растворимый, то можете сказать «спасибо» японскому ученому Сатори Като. Он первый придумал кофе, который не понадобится варить, а достаточно будет просто залить горячей водой. Первые разработки Сатори Като представил еще в 1901 году, а до совершенства их довел английский химик Джордж Констант Вашингтон. 

Спустя всего лишь восемь лет он уже продавал первый растворимый кофе под названием«Red E Coffee». Впрочем, широкого распространения изобретение тогда не получило, и лишь перед второй мировой швейцарец Макс Моргеншталлер, сотрудник компании «Nestle», тот самый «кофейный гуру» заставил весь мир полюбить кофе из пакетиков. 

Секрет волшебного порошка 

Прежде, чем кофе пройдет путь от кофейного дерева до порошка или гранул, потребуется сложная обработка. Распространены три способа изготовления «быстрого кофе»: 

   1.

      Порошковый. Обжаренные и измельченные в порошок зерна кофе обрабатываются под давлением струей горячей воды. Полученный настой
      В этом разделе:
      Картофель фри способен сделать человека счастливее
      Ученые выявили самый полезный фрукт
      Как отличить "суперпродукт" от полезного?
      Самая древняя диета - 49 дней поста
      Пища из микроволновки вредит здоровью

      Новости партнеров
      фильтруется. Затем экстракт распыляется в камерах, заполненных горячими инертными газами, его капельки сворачиваются и высыхают, превращаясь в порошок. 

      Стоит такой кофе дешевле всего, но и полезных веществ в нем практически не остается. На последней стадии в порошок добавляют ароматизаторы, чтобы он по запаху хоть немного походил на натуральный, или, напротив, придают ему аромат кокоса, «Амаретто», ванили или шоколада. 
   2.

      Гранулирование. Процесс производства аналогичен предыдущему, но на последней стадии кофейный порошок увлажняют паром еще раз, и крупинки склеиваются, образуя гранулы. Вкус напитка от дополнительных манипуляций получается более приятным, насыщенным, а цена возрастает незначительно. 
   3.

      Сублимация. Самый современный способ. Кофейный экстракт замораживается, а затем его ждет холодная сушка в вакууме. Кофе не подвергается тепловой обработке, поэтому сохраняет многие свойства свежего продукта. Многие считают, что по вкусу и прочим качествам растворимый кофе, произведенный этим методом, не уступает натуральному. Минус один - высокая цена, это самый дорогой растворимый кофе. Если растворимый кофе в порошке гораздо дешевле натурального кофе в зернах, то хороший сублимированный кофе в стеклянной банке стоит примерно столько же, сколько настоящий. 

Побочные действия 

Все общеизвестные негативные эффекты от натурального кофе унаследовал и растворимый. Регулярное употребление может вызвать привыкание, и вегетососудистая система человека отказывается работать без стимулирующего напитка. Не выпив утром чашку кофе, вы будете ощущать вялость, сонливость, подавленность, возможны даже головные боли и скачки давления. 

Вечерние кофе-паузы часто ведут к бессоннице. Крепкий кофе натощак грозит гастритными явлениями и обострениями язвы желудка. У тех, кто часто пьет кофе, желтеет зубная эмаль. 

Особенности выбора 

Помимо технологии производства, при выборе растворимого кофе имеет смысл обратить внимание и на другие моменты. Например, на сорт. Знаменитую арабику, прославленную тонким и изысканным вкусом, нет смысла покупать в гранулах или порошке - она утрачивает вкусовые свойства и теряет крепость. Куда более насыщенным получается напиток из робусты. 

Кофе в жестяных банках лучше не брать - в такой упаковке он приобретает специфический металлический или затхлый запах, стеклянная банка лучше подходит для хранения. Кстати, хранится растворимый кофе гораздо дольше, чем кофе в зернах и молотый кофе. 

И для любителей 

Вопреки презрительным гримасам истинных кофеманов, из кофейного порошка тоже можно приготовить оригинальный напиток. Например, кофе с пеной. Для этого вам потребуется смешать 1 неполную чайную ложку растворимого кофе, 2 чайные ложки сахара, добавить очень небольшое количество теплой воды и, быстро перемешивая полученную смесь в течение нескольких минут, довести ее до консистенции крема, затем залить горячей водой (100-150 мл) и подать. 

Елена Чиркова

----------


## Akasey

заменит, дело времени

----------


## Vanya

квас люблю, сок берёзовый тоже... ну может какао. а кофе - нееет )) любое, в любом виде

----------


## BiZ111

Качёвый кофе дорогого стоит 
В поездках пью только гранулированный
Когда с домашними - варим в турке

Пожил время, когда жарили зёрна, потом мололи, и варили - вкусно было.

----------


## Irina

Я кофе употребляю молотый. Поскольку меня можно назвать кофеманкай, давно приобрела хорошую кофемашину. Теперь наслаждаюсь. В поездках пью кофе в кафе, в крайнем случае завариваю сублимированный.

----------


## Irina

*Приготовление кофе 68 способами!*





> 1. Черный кофе.
> Для приготовления черного кофе рекомендуется употреблять только натуральный кофе хорошего качества. Можно мешать кофе различных сортов. Зерна сырого кофе поджарить и смолоть непосредственно перед варкой. При обжаривании кофейных зерен надо обратить внимание на то, чтобы кофе не сжечь, а цвет его должен стать каштаново - коричневым. Обычно приготавливают из 4 ч. л. кофе порцию, а двойная порция приготавливается из 8 граммов. Если желательно приготовить еще более хороший, более крепкий кофе, надо увеличить дозировку на 5 или 10 граммов.
> Кофе не варят, а заваривают кипятком так же, как и чай. Кофе надо готовить            непосредственно перед подачей на стол, подавать горячим. 
>  2. Кофе с жженым сахаром. 
> Этот напиток подают после еды на пикниках или после обеда на даче. Над чашкой кофе, очень крепкого и горячего, держите чайную ложку, в которую предварительно положен кусок сахара. Полейте на сахар охлажденного коньяку и подожгите его. Когда пламя погаснет, вылейте содержимое ложки в чашку и хорошенько помешайте. Можете также добавить щепотку корицы (по вкусу).  
> 3. Кофе по ирландски.  
> Этот напиток чудесно бодрит, освежает. Можно подавать его в любое время года. В бокал с толстыми стенками на ножке налейте 1/3 объема ирландского виски или водки и добавьте горячего крепкого кофе, не доливая его до краев на 2 см. Добавьте по вкусу сахар, размешайте, подлейте свежих сливок, слегка взбитых, но не перемешивайте их: положите сливки чайной ложкой так, чтобы они плавали на поверхности и пейте кофе сквозь этот слой сливок.  
> 4. Кофе ячменный.  
> 40 г. ячменного кофе, 1/2 л. воды, 5 г. цикория, 1/2 я. молока,  
> ...

----------


## Irina

*Продолжение*





> 31. АНГЛИЙСКИЙ НАПИТОК.  
> Продукты: 4 ликерных рюмки готового и охлажденного кофе, 2 ст. л. сахара, 4 винные рюмки готового и охлажденного какао, 4 шарика мороженого, 1 чашка холодного молока.
> Все указанные продукты смешать в миксере. Полученный напиток разлить в бокалы и подать. 
> 32. Напиток «НА ДОСУГЕ».  
> Продукты: 4 ч. л. растворимого кофе, 4 ч. л, сахара, сок из 1/2 лимона, 3 чашки холодной воды.
> Все указанные в рецепте продукты хорошо смешать, разлить в чашки и подать. 
> 33. Кофе холодный с молоком.  
> Продукты: черный кофе, молоко, 4 ст. л. сахарной пудры, на кончике ножа питьевой соды, колотый лед. Соду растворить в молоке, добавить сахар, охлажденный кофе, кусочки льда. 
> 34. Кофе «ШОКОЛАДНЫЙ».  
> ...

----------


## Marusja

Пью только молотый, есть и кофе машина,и турка. просто обожаю хороший кофе, всегда трясу всех друзей знакомых, которые ездят постоянно за бугор...все привозят разный вкусный кофе. Дороговато конечно, но это того стоит...

----------


## ПаранойА

Кофе - моя болезнь!

----------


## Irina

*А правда ли кофе растёт в России?*

Автор: Дмитрий  Лёвин , генеральный директор ООО "Freshly Roasted Coffee", производитель марок кофе MADEO & ENTE

Бытует мнение, что хороший кофе привозят в Россию из Италии или Франции. С экранов телевизоров доносится призыв покупать качественный и отборный кофе известных марок. В магазинах вызывает растерянность обилие пакетов с надписью «Арабика» разных производителей. В последние годы стало модным покупать кофе на развес. 

*Что же мы пьём на самом деле?*

Все знают, как выглядят кофейные зерна. Мы представляем их форму и цвет, помним их запах. Однако немногие знают, что кофейные зерна темно-коричневого цвета представляют собой не что иное, как продукт обжарки, сырьем для которого служат зеленые кофейные зерна, запах которых значительно отличается от привычного нам "кофейного".

Кофейные ягоды созревают на небольших кофейных деревьях, которые не терпят заморозков и произрастают в тропическом климате. Ягода отдаленно напоминает вишню, что отражено в английском языке: coffee cherry. Покрытая сладкой на вкус кожицей, ягода скрывает в себе два зеленых кофейных зерна. Спелая кофейная ягода красная или желтая, в зависимости от сорта; незрелая ягода зеленого цвета, а переспелая - черного.

Собранные ягоды проходят процесс обработки, в результате которого, независимо от технологических различий, на выходе образуются готовые к обжарке зеленые кофейные зерна, которые упаковываются в мешки и - в нашем случае - экспортируются из стран-производителей в страны-потр***тели.

Внутреннее потребление в странах-производителях зачастую находится на более низком уровне, чем в странах-потр***телях. Поэтому, скажем, в России вы вряд ли встретите кофе бразильской или эфиопской обжарки.

*Путешествие кофейного зерна*

Основным центром пересечения торговых путей по-прежнему выступает Европа. Пришедший туда кофе складируется и распространяется среди обжарщиков. Задача обжарщика - пожарить зеленые кофейные зерна так, чтобы на выходе кофе максмимально проявил свойственные обжариваемому сорту вкусовые черты.

Например, коста-риканский кофе на порядок спокойнее кенийского, во вкусе эфиопского сорта Ирга Чеффе даже неспециалист легко уловит цветочные оттенки, а кофе разновидности бурбон традиционно обладает высокой насыщенностью.

Кроме того, есть арабика и есть робуста, обладающие каждая своей спецификой применения.

Итак, предположим, в Гватемале был собран урожай арабики, обработан и упакован в мешки. Мешки были погружены в контейнер и отправлены морем в Европу в соответствии с условиями контракта между европейским кофейным трейдером и экспортером в Гватемале. Далее трейдер в Европе продает свой кофе обжарщикам. Те, в свою очередь, отвечают за выпуск готовой продукции - жареного кофе в розничной упаковке. (Мы не рассматриваем здесь растворимый кофе.)

Итак, скажем, где-то в Италии мы получили красивую упаковку с обжаренными зернышками кофе сорта арабика происхождения Гватемала. Что дальше?

Дальше кофе необходимо выпить - и чем быстрее, тем лучше, ведь по известной кофейной поговорке зеленый кофе живет два года, жареный - две недели, а молотый - два часа. Конечно, можно жарить и кофе, пролежавший четыре года. Конечно, можно молоть кофе, пожаренный полгода назад. Наконец, в качестве эксперимента можно заварить помолотый вчера кофе. (Здесь, конечно, речь идет о молотом кофе, соприкасающемся с воздухом. Вакуумная упаковка способна значительно увеличить срок жизни молотого кофе.) Однако идеальным сроком потребления жареного кофе выступает период от двух недель до двух месяцев.

Обыкновенно мы сравниваем кофе с чаем - и тот, и другой являются горячим напитком, возвращают силы и стимулируют нашу деятельность. Однако у них есть два принципиальных отличия. Во-первых, собранный и обработанный чай уже готов к употреблению, в то время как кофе необходима обжарка. Во-вторых, чай с возрастом нередко только набирает свою силу (вспомним хотя бы пуэр), в то время как кофе время однозначно только старит.

Именно по этой причине возникло направление местной обжарки - так, чтобы готовый и относительно скоропортящийся продукт располагался как можно ближе к конечному потр***телю. По этой причине в России было основано немало обжарочных предприятий и функционирует ограниченное количество кофейных трейдеров. Причем обжарочные предприятия располагаются по всей стране именно из-за необходимости близкой и доступной обжарки - это не только Москва и Санкт-Петербург, но и Челябинск, Ижевск, Барнаул, Хабаровск, Южно-Сахалинск и многие другие города.

*Как жарят кофе в России?*

Хорошо. Многие компании давно не новички в этом деле. Дело в том, что кофейный бизнес - дело, по большому счету, честное. В конце концов, все решает потр***тель - либо ему нравится получаемый продукт, либо нет. Большинству работающих в этой области людей, так или иначе, нравится кофе, нравится иметь с ним дело. В двух словах, это тот редкий случай, когда производителю почти что можно доверять (почти что - потому что полностью доверять нельзя никому).

Достаточно провести эксперимент. Взять две упаковки одного и того же кофе - будь то Никарагуа, Гватемала, Эфиопия или Кения. Заварить их при одинаковых условиях, воспользовавшись туркой или френч-прессом (эспрессо имеет свою специфику) - и сравнить. Какой вкус вам больше понравится - тот кофе лучше для вас.

Вообще лучший кофе - это тот, который вам больше всего нравится. Главное понимать, что кофейный мир богат и разнообразен, и что кофе - это далеко не только горячий "стимулятор" в чашке. Кофе - это достаточно тонкий продукт со своей спецификой, где каждый, принимающий с определенной периодичностью кофейный напиток, может найти свое, особенное.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Книга - 50 рецептов кофе. Читаем,готовим,наслаждаемс  я.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

з.ы. Сама редко пью(просто Якобс), предпочитаю чай.

----------


## Irina

* Семь очень изысканных рецептов кофе*

*1. Кофе по-бразильски.*
Потребуется: 1/3 стакана несладкого какао-порошка, 1 чайная ложка соли, 1 чайная ложка корицы, полчашки сгущенного молока, 4 с половиной стакана воды, 1 чашка кофе (молотый).
Способ приготовления: Всё смешать, кроме воды и кофе в небольшой кастрюльке. Потом это влить в воду и кофе, готовить на среднем огне, не позволяя кипеть, иначе молоко начнет сворачиваться. Разлить по чашкам. Украсить палочкой корицы и взбитыми сливками.
*
2. Крем-кофе.*
Потребуется: 1 чашка готового кофе, четверть чашки мороженого.
Способ приготовления: На дно чашки положить мороженое. Залить горячим кофе и хорошо перемешать. Отличный рецепт, ведь в мороженом есть и сливки, и сахар, но вкус будет несколько экзотичным.

*3. Малиновый Мокко.*
Потребуется: 1/3 стакана густых сливок, 1 столовая ложка сахарной пудры, 1 чайная ложка несладкого какао-порошка, 1 стакан молока, 1 столовая ложка малинового сиропа, 4 ломтика шоколада, полторы чашки готового сваренного кофе.
Способ приготовления: Перемешать сливки, пудру, какао и молоко и охладить в холодильнике. Остальные ингредиенты нагреть на медленном огне. Перед тем, как кофе начнет закипать, влить охлажденные ингредиенты и перемешать до однородной массы. Украсить взбитыми сливками и малиной.

*4. Кофе по-мексикански.*
Потребуется: на 1 большую чашку кофе 3 столовые ложки коричневого сахара, корица.
Способ приготовления: Смешайте коричневый сахар с горячим кофе, сахар должен полностью раствориться. Украсьте взбитыми сливками и корицей. Легко, быстро и вкусно!

*5. Мятный Мокко.*
Потребуется: 2 чашки приготовленного эспрессо, 2 ломтика растопленного шоколада, стакан с четвертью молока, четверть стакана отвара мяты.
Способ приготовления: Смешать горячий эспрессо и шоколад, на медленном огне вливать остальные ингредиенты, помешивая вилкой. Украсить лепестками мяты.

*6. Кофе Dulce de Leche.*
Потребуется: ¾ стакана горячей воды, пакетик растворимого кофе, пакетик растворимых сливок, 1 столовая ложка жидкой карамели.
Способ приготовления: Приготовьте кофе со сливками, влейте растопленную карамель. Так просто можно добиться богатого вкуса.

*7. Кофе с имбирем.*
Потребуется: половина чайной ложки засахаренного имбиря (имбирь мелко режут и пересыпают сахаром, несколько дней надо настоять), 2 чашки эспрессо.
Способ приготовления: на дно кружки положить имбирь. Влить горячий эспрессо. Изысканно и необычно.

----------


## Justin

обожаю кофе)))

----------


## PatR!oT

ну когда нет чая не побрезгаю и кофе выпью)))

----------


## Justin

Кофе растворимый 

[COLOR="Black"]«Кофейное О'Кей»[/COLOR="Black"]

Требуется: 

1–2 ч.л. растворимого кофе, 300 г крутого кипятка, 2 ч. л. коньяка, 2–3 ч. л. русской водки, 1–2 ягоды вишни, лавровый лист.

Способ приготовления. 

Насыпьте в чашку с кипятком ложку растворимого кофе, лучше «нескафе-классик». Затем добавьте (если, конечно, имеется) коньяка и обыкновенной русской водки. В полученную смесь положите ягодки замороженной вишни (сорт «жуковка»), это даст приятный аромат и изысканный вкус. И последний штрих к напитку: на несколько секунд опустите лавровый лист. Затем выньте лист и кофе готов к употреблению. Однако не стоит этим напитком злоупотреблять в больших количествах и в душном помещении. И еще: после этого напитка рекомендуется расслабиться и полежать под теплым пледом при открытой форточке

----------


## Justin

Кофе. «Мексиканский поцелуй»

Требуется:


2 ч. л. растворимого кофе, 3–4 шт. гематогена, стручковый перец, 2–3 ягоды вишни, сок апельсина и мандарина.

Способ приготовления.

В чашку насыпьте кофе и положите гематоген. Все это залейте кипятком. Возьмите стручковый перец и на мгновение опустите его в напиток. В горячий кофе положите вишню и дольки апельсина, мандарина. Чашку с напитком украсьте, положив туда трубочку с вишенкой на конце, которую предварительно опустите в горячий гематоген, а сверху посыпьте сахарной пудрой. Вообще этот напиток лучше пить без сахара. Этот кофе подается к таким мясным блюдам, как шашлык из молодой телятины или баранины. Но если Вы выпьете чашечку этого волшебного напитка с утра, то будьте уверены, что сохраните заряд бодрости на весь день.

----------


## Justin

Берлинский меланж

Отличный мягкий кофе, со вкусом сгущенного молока и вишни. Сладкий, приятный и нежный. Он подойдёт для жаркого дня, так как он не теряет свой прекрасный вкус даже в охлажденном состоянии. Особенно он понравится сладкоежкам, которые любят сгущенное молоко, и не могут представить своей жизни без того, чтобы добавить в чай или кофе пару ложечек этого превосходного лакомства.

Для приготовления этого напитка Вам понадобится свежеприготовленный кофе. Лучше, если это будет эспрессо, хотя Вы можете приготовить кофе и в турке, и, насовсем крайний случай — заварить быстрорастворимый кофе. Оптимально, если Вы приготовите кофе той крепости и тем способом, который является для Вас привычным и удобным. Вторым ингредиентом, как это уже можна было понять из выше написанного — сгущенное молоко. Для коктейля понадобится примерно пол банки, хотя Вы можете взять и чуть больше.

----------


## Justin

Кофе Маккиато


В меню современных кофеен и ресторанов содержится огромное количество напитков, приготовленных на основе кофе. Одним из интересных, и довольно редких кофейных напитков является Маккиато. Грубо говоря, это эспрессо с капелькой молока.

Для приготовления этого напитка Вам понадобится: молотый кофе, для кофеварки эспрессо типа, средней обжарки, и лучше, если это будет арабика, эспрессо машина, с пароотводным краном для приготовления пенки и чашечка для капучино.

Для начала необходимо приготовить эспрессо, лучше если он будет той крепости, которую Вы сами предпочитаете, а не той, которая должна быть по рецепту. После того как эспрессо готов, отставьте чашечку в сторону и начните взбивать молоко. Для этого налейте в питчер или в металлическую чашку с тонким дном молока ровно до половины. Включите кофемашину для подготовки к подаче пара, и как только загорит индикатор готовности, возьмите питчер за ручку, а другой рукой плавно, но уверенно включите подачу пара. После включения перенесите свободную руку на дно питчера и контролируйте температуру.

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 12:08_
Летний кофе




С наступлением теплой погоды, всё чаще мы стали задумываться не о горячем согревающем напитке, а о приятно охлаждающем коктейле. Существует много способов приготовить холодный кофе, связанный и с добавлением льда, и с добавлением мороженного. Однако все они имеют один большой недостаток. При охлаждении кофе обычным способом, без помощи вспомогательных средств, теряется большая часть его аромата. Если же добавить лед, то кофе утратить свою крепость и первоначальный вкус. Мороженное — отличная добавка для тех, кто любит мягкий кофе. А что остается тем, кто любит крепкий, насыщенный кофе, но хочет пить его холодным? Именно поэтому этот рецепт приготовления холодного кофе особенно ценен.

Для начала возьмем зерна сильной обжарки, и смелем их в кофемолке. Помол должен быть крупным, грубым. Помещаем зерна в шейкер или другой закрывающийся высокий стакан. Заливаем зерна холодной водой в соотношении 1 часть кофе к 4.5 частям воды. Если Вы хотите напоить всю семью прекрасным напитком, то стоит взять побольше зерен. Плотно закрыв шейкер крышкой ставим его в холодильник на двенадцать часов. Можно и оставить на ночь, но лучше выдержать время. Наполните формочки для льда кипяченой водой и спокойно отправляйтесь спать.

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 12:09_
Утренний кофе

Утренний кофе должен не только пробуждать своим ярким ароматом, но и обладать приятным вкусом. При приготовлении кофе следует думать только о хорошем, так как давно уже замечено, что если при готовке повара посещают приятные мысли, то и вкус приготавливаемого блюда будет заметно лучше.

Помол для утреннего кофе лучше выбрать мелкий, так как именно при нем зерна отдают напитку весь вкус и аромат. Молоть кофе нужно особенно тщательно. Если у вас жерновая кофемолка, то это не составит труда. Если же ножевая,то время помола займет примерно две-три минуты. Для варки используйте только хорошо прогретую кофеварку, с необходимым количеством воды. Если её уровень подходит к минимуму, то стоит
Для того чтобы эффект от кофеина был максимальный, приготовьте ристретто. Именно этот кофе у итальянцев считается самым сильным. Его запивают водой, а объем его всего лишь несколько глотков. Такой кофе пьется на ходу, без шоколада или иного десерта.

Если вы не любите крепкий кофе, или вы страдаете заболеваниями сердца или желудка, то ристретто лучше не готовить. В этом случае вам подойдет либо эспрессо, либо капучино. Капучино наиболее оптимально тем, что молоко, входящее в его состав значительно смягчит его действие.

----------


## Justin

Кофе Bahia


Одна из популярных разновидностей кофе-гляссе, это коктейль из кофе с интересным названием Бахия. Названии пошло в честь штата Бразилии, так как именно оно имеет соответствующий аромат и вкус. Это смесь черного кофе и ярко выраженный привкус ароматной экзотики.

Для его приготовления Вам понадобится шесть чашечек крепкого эспрессо, половина большого банана, чайная ложечка тростникового сахара и две столовые ложки (без горки) кокосового молока и несколько кубиков льда. Эспрессо лучше всего готовить с помощью эспрессо-машины, привычным для Вас способом и используя такое количество зерен, которое для Вас оптимально.

----------


## kalita

Кофе, только натуральный кофе! Что-то под названием растворимый кофе - непонятная хрень. Могу выпить чашечку с молоком за неимением дома молотого, но это раза 2 в месяц. Употреблять в чистом виде суррогат не могу.

----------


## kalita

*Как правильно варить кофе в турке?*
Кофе должен быть мелко помолот ("под турку").
Нельзя использовать кипячёную или налитую из под крана воду. Также она должна быть холодной, а лучше - ледяной.
Разогреваем турку с водой, затем насыпаем в неё молотый кофе (примерно одну чайную ложку с горкой в расчете на небольшую чашку).
По желанию - добавляем немного пряностей и сахара (не переборщите).
Пока кофе в турке разогревается на медленном огне необходимо подогреть чашку, из которой будем пить кофе (можно залить туда кипятка).
В процессе нагрева кофе на поверхности должна появиться однородная светлая пенка, которую при периодическом перемешивании нужно постепенно снимать и раскладывать по чашкам.
Дождавшись момента, когда кофе в турке начало медленно подниматься нужно в последний раз его перемешать и аккуратно разлить по чашкам.
 Если вы все сделали правильно - в каждой чашке всю поверхность кофе будет покрывать тонкая светлая пенка без  "просветов". Помните, что кофе ни в коем случае нельзя кипятить.

*Кофе с коньяком*

Долгими и холодными зимними вечерами нет ничего лучше горячих кофейных коктейлей: тонкий аромат кофе в них дополняется запахом корицы и ванили, сладостью ликеров и изысканностью крепких напитков. Одним из самых распространенных и полюбившихся нами является кофе с коньяком.
Рецепт кофе с коньяком:

В кофейник всыпать кофе, добавить горячую воду, довести до кипения (но не кипятить).
Готовый кофе разлить по чашкам, добавить коньяк. Сахар подать отдельно.
 Для приготовления потребуется:
 - 2 ч. ложки свежемолотого кофе,
 - 1/4 стакана коньяка (50 мл),
 - 2 стакана воды,
 - сахар.

К чашке черного кофе подайте рюмку коньяка. Пейте маленькими глотками коньяк и кофе.
В кофе можно добавить сахар по вкусу.

Влить в стакан коньяк со льдом, затем - мокко. Пить через соломинку.
 Для приготовления потребуется:
 - коньяка со льдом,
 - 1 ст. ложка - сладкого крепкого мокко.

*Европейский кофе*

Что бы приготовить одну чашку крепкого кофе нужно:
белок с одного яйца
ванильного экстракта - 1/2 чайной ложки
смесь сладких жидких сливок и молока

Взбейте белок. Добавьте ваниль и продолжайте взбивать до тех пор, пока не получите густой крем. Разделите крем в две чашки и влейте в них кофе. Добавьте сверху смесь сладких жидких сливок и молока.

----------


## Vlad99

Мы только натуральный [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] пьем. Или в турке варим, или просто завариваем.

----------


## Belov

Мы тоже [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] только натуральный пьем. У нас кофемашина, делаем капучино или эспрессо.

----------

